# Transporting Pets from Cyprus to Australia



## Cyprusgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,

I have all the info for bringing our pets into Oz but I can not find out how they would travel. i.e. carriers and route they would have to take. Any help please.
Thanks
Angie


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It's really going to depend on what airlines service the Cyprus to Australia route and I'm not too sure myself what airlines will do that but in making your own flight enquiries, you should ask whether the airline also does pet flights and they will possibly have some details of companies.
Just using a good friend called Google out of interest, seems Emirates do a fair bit of flying between Larnaca and Australia or click on city in Australia and see if there are others mentioned - Larnaca Air Fares - Cheap Flights to Larnaca , Cyprus - Airfares Flights
And if you use that friend again for Emirates Pet Transport, you get Live Animal Cargo - Our Services - Emirates SkyCargo along with some other links so I expect the pets will go the same route as most Emirates flights.


----------



## Cyprusgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for your advise I just want to make sure I find the cheapest best route to take.
Angie


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Cheapest and Best don't always go together too well in the same sentence but understanding that you're after best value, Emirates are usually well priced for people even if their in air service might leave something to be desired from what I've known some people to experience.
With the pets, it'll be difficult to arrange the handling for them unless you can get them on a flight close in time to your own or the same one and are prepared to have them at the cargo depot however many hours beforehand you need to and have the final Vet check and quarantine or whatever the process is.
It could all get a bit messy unless you work on preparing yourself for a flight in theory a couple of days before you actually fly and then with everything sorted for yourselves, you dedicate the last couple of days to the pets.
If you cannot handle that, it may be best to use an agent or if none available in Cyprus, you'll just have to be organised or use family and friends.


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

If you still have the time before doing anything else, perhaps it might be a good idea to look around for a pet insurance because they pose a lot of help and will provide assistance with regards to your pet such as travelling. 

Cheers


----------



## Cyprusgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advise.


----------

